# Grey taillights



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I noticed there are some sentras going around with the grey taillights and middle reflector. What model sentra's do they come on?? Does anyone or Can anyone give me a figure of how much I would have to pay to get some of these. My friend wants to put these on his sentra. I have seen them on that really nice blue sentra.


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

If you mean the grey center section on the trunk of some B14s, it was available on the '99 SE-L. Go to a dealer or junk yard to get one


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

I'v seen this carbon fiber-like piece on a '96 XE. But I am not sure which models got them, or why we see so few of them. Try junkyards... you may have some luck.


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

this carbon fibre piece u speak of is just some black plastic piece, and im not sure what trim level its on, just that its not cf


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

The black piece that looks like carbon fiber is found on most XE model B14 sentras. The light gray piece is found on SE-Ls, as stated earlier. As for the tailights without the orange turn signal(what you call the "grey taillights"), those are also from the SE-L, and maybe on the '99 SE too.


----------



## martin_g34 (Apr 30, 2002)

> As for the tailights without the orange turn signal(what you call the "grey taillights"), those are also from the SE-L, and maybe on the '99 SE too.


The SE-L is a 99 SE, that is the only model year sentra that is reffered to as a SE-L. The 98's are only SE's. That is why the 99's have the SE-L badging and the 98's dont.


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

*martin_g34*

Thanks for clearing that up...I was confused thinking they had two different SE models that year, but I guess not


----------

